# Renault Trafic 9-seater Vs Hyundai Montana 8-seater?



## michaelm (11 Jun 2010)

I'm on the verge of buying a two year old 8 or 9 seater.  I'm trying to decide between a Renault Trafic (9 seat, 1.9L diesel) or a Hyundai Montana (8 seat, 2.5L diesel).  

The Trafic is a bit cheaper to buy & tax, and probably, to fuel, plus it does have an extra seat compared to the Montana; it is a Renault though so probably be less reliable and cost more to maintain than the Hyundai.

Any opinions, insights or experiences relating to either of these vehicles would be welcome.


----------



## Jimmyjoe (12 Jun 2010)

You'll need a minibus licence to drive the Renault...


----------



## Purple (12 Jun 2010)

Jimmyjoe said:


> You'll need a minibus licence to drive the Renault...



+1
More than 8 seats and it's a minibus.


----------



## Caveat (12 Jun 2010)

Plus it's a Renault.

Don't know anything about the particular vehicle but the R word would make me run a mile.


----------



## Frank (12 Jun 2010)

Dirve both the 1.9 might struggle to pul the weight of the reno.

Whereas the 2.5 might be more in capable.

If an engine is undersized for the jab in hand it will use more fuel as you will have to trash it constantly.

Don't know about Hyundai either on reliability.


----------



## michaelm (13 Jun 2010)

Jimmyjoe said:


> You'll need a minibus licence to drive the Renault...


I don't believe that this is correct.  The driving licence (B) covers 1+8 (driver + 8 passengers).  Thanks for replies.


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2010)

michaelm said:


> I don't believe that this is correct.  The driving licence (B) covers 1+8 (driver + 8 passengers).  Thanks for replies.



If that's the case I stand corrected. It's only 10.10 and I've learned my "something new" for the day


----------



## Guest125 (20 Jun 2010)

Can you clarify please,Discounting the driver,how many passenger seats are in both vehicles? The Renault looks under powered with that 1.9 diesel. You'll be forever changing gears.


----------



## hippy1975 (20 Jun 2010)

+1 for Caveat's advice, run a mile from a Renault, my brother has one and has had no end of trouble, mechanic told him there are consistently problems with them


----------



## michaelm (21 Jun 2010)

caff said:


> Can you clarify please,Discounting the driver,how many passenger seats are in both vehicles?


The Renault is driver + 8 seats, the Hyundai is driver + 7 seats.  I know Renaults have reliability issues as I owned one (Grand Scenic) for 5.5 years.


----------



## Jimmyjoe (22 Jun 2010)

My apologies about the Minibus licence point - I incorrectly assumed 8 in total.

If looking at the renault - find out if the Gearbox has been rebuilt or not... it will need to be rebuilt at some stage!!!


----------

